# What DIY eliquid software are you using



## IamVaper7of9

I use to use a spreadsheet to do my recipes in but recently discovered a whole range of great apps for the phone. Downloaded a few but really liked E-Juice Lab for android. If anyone is interested I'll upload a few favorite recipes here. Very easy way to swop and share. I attach a screen shot.






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

I've switched to All The Flavours since I lost all my recipes due to hard drive failure. All my recipe's are now available from anywhere I go via the App or a browser and safe from hardware failure.

As a bonus it is loaded with loads of the best recipes onto which I can just click MIX and off we go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

IamVaper7of9 said:


> I use to use a spreadsheet to do my recipes in but recently discovered a whole range of great apps for the phone. Downloaded a few but really liked E-Juice Lab for android. If anyone is interested I'll upload a few favorite recipes here. Very easy way to swop and share. I attach a screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



I used to use this one but discovered that the calculation was slightly out. Only slightly but with my OCD it did not work for me.
I made my own spreadsheet with my own calculations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncan_ji

This seems a bit back to front as the nic is usually pg base, and to have 70% pg in the vape imo is a bit high. Maby some like it like that?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Awesome app. Only thing i use. It has an inventory function which alerts you if you run low on a certain concentrates.
It also works out pricing and what it costs you per ml to make a recipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Vape tool is the best, I've tried all and vape tool has everything you need and more, and I'm only using the free version, you can save your flavour, receipts, nic base absolutely everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IamVaper7of9

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Vape tool is the best, I've tried all and vape tool has everything you need and more, and I'm only using the free version, you can save your flavour, receipts, nic base absolutely everything


I was looking at the app. Looks great. Is there a way to import flavours? 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Note sure never imported flavours before

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IamVaper7of9

Whow. Just discovered this app. 
E-Liquid recipes. 

Amazing and free.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ugarsa.eliquidrecipes

The app sync with an website wich is a copy of the app. https://www.e-lr.net/

Do check it out! 





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh

Any For us apple users ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

If there are, better get 'em while they're still on the App Store. Apple is blocking all vape related apps now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Effjh

RichJB said:


> If there are, better get 'em while they're still on the App Store. Apple is blocking all vape related apps now.



Always knew Mac is Whack!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Polar

Here you go - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/which-diy-calculator-to-use.t32770/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

